# What is the best- I mean THE BEST wool cover out there?



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I want a wool cover for my 15 month old. He has always been a heavy wetter, and now he is leaking through a FB stuffed with two inserts at night. The dipes are fine and don't leak in the day, so its not the dipes. He just wets like you would not believe. His pants are always damp around the top, and I'm getting tired of washing his sheets so much. I know a wool cover would help this problem- at least I hope it will! I've considered wool longies too since its getting colder and we're keeping the house cold at night to save on energy costs. What is the best wool cover out there?


----------



## mackysmama (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, I don't know if it is the BEST, but it's the best I've tried. For nighttime for my HEAVY wetter, I really like a heavily lanolized Loveybums Wool Interlock. It has never let us down! Underneath, I use a Very Baby Simply Nights with two extra doublers, which is saturated in the morning, but the cover is dry. It makes one big butt!! Another plus is that they are easy to get and affordable. I've also had success with a heavily lanolized Aristocrate but I don't like pull-up covers.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

A kiwi pie rice cashmere would be my first choice. I used knitted wool with great success as well as winbloc fleece pants.


----------



## sqoya (Feb 13, 2004)

There are lots of great wool covers out there! Our Bumpy wool cover seemed to hold up the best for our super duper heavy wetter. Just wanted to let you know that even when she began to leak through wool (yes, can you believe it! leaked through Aristocrats even!), we finally found a Stacinator Deluxe Fleece cover - that cover can keep any super soaker from leaking for 12+ hours! It is absolutely amazing! Too bulky for day use, but great for night time and trips. HTH!


----------



## roseselene (Aug 3, 2003)

I swear by aristocrats wool covers for night use. Once they are well lanolized, nothing gets by them! We have also used Llamajama longies at night with success.
Amy


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

We had great success using aristocrats at night when my big boys were in diapers. If you don't want to do a pull-up cover, I think the 7th heaven side-snapping wool would work really well. It is nice and thick.

HTH!

Lex


----------



## my3punkins2005 (Apr 8, 2006)

I have to second the PP on aristocrats but there is also Disana and lana covers (we can only do pull up covers here) and they all make longies


----------



## berkeleyp (Apr 22, 2004)

More props for Aristocrats for nighttime. My heavy wetter has been in aristocrats every night since she was a few weeks old and never had a leak except once when the leg opening got loose after not washing for awhile and the pee went down her leg. I love aristocrats because they are super abosorbant, never smell bad, help prevent rashes, and only need washing about once a month if they don't get pooped on (sometimes i've gone two months!).

My bumpy wool did not work well at all for even day heavy wetting and i've had trouble with stacinators wicking.


----------



## jbmill2 (Oct 15, 2006)

aristocrats, hands down for night time use. nothing gets through them, ever.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Well I only have one wool soaker and it's the organic disana pull-on soaker. i absolutely love it!


----------



## amandapanda9 (Aug 7, 2006)

If you like covers with snaps...Mai Mai BB makes some great ones! I'm not a huge fan of the snapped covers/wraps (I prefer knitted pull on soakers/longies myself) but I really love her covers....never get a leak! If you get any that have been dyed though, you will want to make sure you hand wash it and get the extra dye out....I've gotten a couple like that and the dye faded onto my fitted....but a couple of washes took care of that and her natural colored wool shouldn't do that at all since there are no dyes.

I'm a big fan of Grateful Buns on Ebay...she has great recycled longies and soakers (and does knitted ones that are great too)....you could always email her and tell her you need something that is for overnight...the type of wool it is, makes a big difference in whether you can use it overnight....also look into using wool doublers to help (in between your dipe and wool cover)

I have to say, too, that my son never has an accident with our Stac fleece cover or our Bear Bottoms fleece soaker...I know they aren't wool but they are a nice alternative or addition to your stash since you can machine wash and dry them...they are too bulky for daytime but great for nighttime!


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

We *love* our Lana soaker -- it's soft/not itchy and it's really thick -- dense and felted with a double panel around the crotch. We use it every night, and still only have to wash it about every 6 weeks (which is nice, because when we do lanolize it takes 2 days to dry...). Never ever ever had a leak through it, even with seriously soaked prefolds.

Can't say enough good about it. The company also makes longies, I believe, but they don't have the double thickness of the short-leg soaker.


----------



## *andiflipping* (Oct 24, 2005)

I love love love kniited longies. Most are great for overnight. Kozy designs are cute but not weighted for night imo.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I want thesehttp://www.middleearthdiaper.com/catalog.php?item=662&catid=114&ret=catalog.php%3Fc ategory%3D114

Think those are good for nighttime? I love love love the fish!


----------



## *andiflipping* (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Poot* 
I want thesehttp://www.middleearthdiaper.com/catalog.php?item=662&catid=114&ret=catalog.php%3Fc ategory%3D114

Think those are good for nighttime? I love love love the fish!









Those are really cute. I think they look like they would work. Go for. $22 is a good price. Be sure to measure your babe first


----------



## megincl (Sep 10, 2002)

When DS started leaking through a super-stuffed FB at night, we put a super big aristocrat over it (XL when he was 2yo, I think). That solved things so that any leaks were absorbed by the crat. When DS started being really sensitive to wool, we started putting either a Dancing Bears fleece soaker or a Stacinator deluxe fleece toddler sized cover over the FB. It's worked like a charm!

Good luck,
megin


----------



## *clementine* (Oct 15, 2004)

I love Lana. They are as thick as Crats, but buttery buttery soft.


----------

